# Milltek Sport USA's A3 is here, Finally!



## [email protected] (Feb 26, 2014)

After a long trip down to DC and back, our A3 Prestige 2.0T is finally in our posession. Let the modding begin! First up: Milltek S3 quad exit exhaust with their new Valvesonic technology, Recaro Sportster CS's w/ carbon optic back, Neuspeed springs, VW Racing 19" wheels and S3 black optics front grill.

Couple cell phone pics taken on my way back to NY from Arlington, VA:


----------



## cfurman (Feb 4, 2008)

Please explain Valvesonic.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 26, 2014)

Take a look here for more information: http://www.millteksport.com/product.news.read.cfm?articleid=147#.U768UPldU9Y

We'll evaluate the system on the A3 and see if its something that we'll offer in addition to the standard exhaust system without valves.


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

Pretty slick, but I hesitate to ask the important question...


----------



## djdub (Dec 30, 2001)

Do the VWR 19's actually weigh 28.x lbs? The 18 weigh's 19.8lbs, just surprised you guys would use this wheel, weighing so much...


----------



## jrwamp (Mar 25, 2011)

Just curious, is the S3 sedan exhaust out yet from Milltek? I see on the Milltek website the announcement of the sportback and 3 door exhaust, and at the bottom it says, "Milltek Sport will soon be developing updated versions of these systems to fit the first-ever Audi S3 Saloon/Sedan variant..."

I guess I'm wondering if what's in quotes is what you'll be fitting?

Either way I'm looking forward to seeing these options come out for the car :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 26, 2014)

djdub said:


> Do the VWR 19's actually weigh 28.x lbs? The 18 weigh's 19.8lbs, just surprised you guys would use this wheel, weighing so much...


just weighed 'em. 24lbs smooth, w/o center caps. I wanted 19's because I think they look better for events and such. we'll run lighter wheels for track days and such.


----------



## nicoli35 (Jun 30, 2014)

looking forward to your mods and exhaust options!


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 26, 2014)

looks like we've got a busy night ahead of us!


----------



## O_Matt (May 7, 2007)

Looking forward to seeing everything installed. :thumbup:


----------



## mattchow (Jan 12, 2010)

If you can take photos during the bumper removal process, y'all would be awesome!


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 26, 2014)

mattchow said:


> If you can take photos during the bumper removal process, y'all would be awesome!


Just seeing this now (after install). Bumper cover removal pretty straight forward. Just like a B8 S4. I actually ended up harvesting the black surround from the S3 grill and swapping it into the A3. I've got to thank our man Alex for that. I wouldn't have had the patience for that. Looks absolutely stunning. Pics to follow...


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

What do you want for your neutered S3 grille? I could be motivated to wrap the chrome ring myself if it's at a substantial savings to what I'd pay for the black optics grille as a whole.


----------



## mattchow (Jan 12, 2010)

Dan Halen said:


> What do you want for your neutered S3 grille? I could be motivated to wrap the chrome ring myself if it's at a substantial savings to what I'd pay for the black optics grille as a whole.


lol, I sent them a pm last night asking about their oem grille lol.


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

Sounds like they reused it, though...


----------



## itr_1211 (Apr 1, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> looks like we've got a busy night ahead of us!


How much for the grille? :laugh:


----------



## mattchow (Jan 12, 2010)

Dan Halen said:


> Sounds like they reused it, though...


my pm was last night at 11am, before i read that they made a hybrid grille.


----------



## O_Matt (May 7, 2007)

You guys still working on it???


----------



## Evo-2-Quattro (Jul 9, 2014)

O_Matt said:


> You guys still working on it???


X2! In for updates


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 22, 2014)

*Oh Yeah*

If anyone was around at Waterfest we were posted up there with the A3 on point. There are pics of the booth on our Facebook page for those interested. In one week we managed to get down to business with this car though.

Swapping for the black optics grille trim and deleting the license plate holder. A miserable task but completely changes the character of the car.





Threw on the Milltek S3 valvesonic exhaust and S3 valance. Quad 100mm tips!!!!
This took some modifications as the exhaust is meant for a hatch not a sedan but we got it to work. Sound clips to come!



Also lowered it about 1.5 inches even all around on Neuspeed springs. We made up some decals with our local guys at Stickerbomb who did an awesome job in the last minute to be ready for Waterfest. Can anyone point out the subtle accents we had wrapped in black?





Last few mods:
Volkswagen Racing 19x8.5 wheels and some Carbon Back Recaro Sportster CS heated seats.


----------



## ProjectA3 (Aug 12, 2005)

damn you guys got a lot done in a short time. It helps being a company.

Did you order the S3 rear valance and front grill from the UK?
I just placed an order for the S3 rear valance today but no availability in the US for a bit it looks like which makes sense. but wondering how you got them so quickly.


----------



## nicoli35 (Jun 30, 2014)

wow nice!


----------



## itr_1211 (Apr 1, 2014)

nicoli35 said:


> wow nice!


Hows the ride on the neuspeed springs


----------



## Orangetree (May 11, 2014)

+1. How is the ride on the neuspeed springs? Do you have any sense of when they will be available to the public?


----------



## Chimera (Jul 6, 2002)

I see/saw that you applied dark vinyl over your amber corners. Do you have any other photos showing this? Seems like agreat inexpensive solution.

Also, can you tell us about the LED headlights? How do you like them compared to modern Xenons? Aside from pupil dilation and light color, do you feel they're a large improvement at night?


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 26, 2014)

Chimera said:


> I see/saw that you applied dark vinyl over your amber corners. Do you have any other photos showing this? Seems like agreat inexpensive solution.
> 
> Also, can you tell us about the LED headlights? How do you like them compared to modern Xenons? Aside from pupil dilation and light color, do you feel they're a large improvement at night?


I'm not overly impressed with the headlights. I did a few long road trips at night recently and found myself needing the high beams as much as possible. Also, the high beam indicator is not top center in the gauge cluster, so I caught myself "forgetting" that they were on a few times. I promptly got reminded from oncoming drivers, though. Its not that they're not bright enough, it just seems that the light doesn't cast out far enough. Again, just my opinion here

better shot of the film over the reflectors:


----------



## high_octaneGTI (Nov 10, 2007)

Did you apply the film onto the headlight or place it directly onto the amber plastic piece?


----------



## lovei27 (Jul 13, 2014)

ProjectA3 said:


> damn you guys got a lot done in a short time. It helps being a company.
> 
> Did you order the S3 rear valance and front grill from the UK?
> I just placed an order for the S3 rear valance today but no availability in the US for a bit it looks like which makes sense. but wondering how you got them so quickly.




hey buddy , 

can you tell me the site or contact from where i can order the s3 rear valance ? 

thanks


----------



## Chimera (Jul 6, 2002)

[email protected] said:


> I'm not overly impressed with the headlights. I did a few long road trips at night recently and found myself needing the high beams as much as possible. Also, the high beam indicator is not top center in the gauge cluster, so I caught myself "forgetting" that they were on a few times. I promptly got reminded from oncoming drivers, though. Its not that they're not bright enough, it just seems that the light doesn't cast out far enough. Again, just my opinion here
> 
> better shot of the film over the reflectors:
> QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## Evo-2-Quattro (Jul 9, 2014)

They do illuminate corners, but I don't think they turn like the MK6 GTi xenons. The LEDs are bright as hell. I personally like them a lot, but that is also my opinion too. I'm wondering if by lowering the vehicle, the cast of light is decreased as well?


----------



## Chimera (Jul 6, 2002)

Is visibility better than it was with your 2012 Gti?


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 26, 2014)

lovei27 said:


> hey buddy ,
> 
> can you tell me the site or contact from where i can order the s3 rear valance ?
> 
> thanks


got it right from the Audi dealer next door to Milltek in the UK. Let me confirm the price on Monday and I'll send you a PM. I'm happy to source one for you if needed.


----------



## lovei27 (Jul 13, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> got it right from the Audi dealer next door to Milltek in the UK. Let me confirm the price on Monday and I'll send you a PM. I'm happy to source one for you if needed.



thanks that d be great ,,, i have the s line a3 sedan ... so i don't need the bumper change .. just the diffuser .. 

thanks


----------



## mattchow (Jan 12, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> got it right from the Audi dealer next door to Milltek in the UK. Let me confirm the price on Monday and I'll send you a PM. I'm happy to source one for you if needed.


would love a price for the sline matte black grille too


----------



## jrwamp (Mar 25, 2011)

Any additional details on when you would have a sedan version of the S3 exhaust available? I see that you fitted your A3 with the sportback version, but I would seriously consider a sedan version for my S3 when it arrives.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MilltekSportUSA (Mar 11, 2014)

jrwamp said:


> Any additional details on when you would have a sedan version of the S3 exhaust available? I see that you fitted your A3 with the sportback version, but I would seriously consider a sedan version for my S3 when it arrives.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hoping to have the sedan version available mid to end of September. I'll keep you posted


----------



## MilltekSportUSA (Mar 11, 2014)

quick pic of the new wheels: Neuspeed RSe12 19x9, ET40


----------



## ProjectA3 (Aug 12, 2005)

[email protected] said:


> I'm not overly impressed with the headlights. I did a few long road trips at night recently and found myself needing the high beams as much as possible. Also, the high beam indicator is not top center in the gauge cluster, so I caught myself "forgetting" that they were on a few times. I promptly got reminded from oncoming drivers, though. Its not that they're not bright enough, it just seems that the light doesn't cast out far enough. Again, just my opinion here
> 
> better shot of the film over the reflectors:


I have experienced the opposite with my LEDs but i would recommend having them recalibrated since you've lowered the car (if you havent already).
Once i lowered mine they only would shine about 30 feet in front and i couldn't see very far. Once i had them recalibrated they went back to their normal pattern and its like driving behind the sun.
the color of light they emit illuminates road signs and lines in the road like i've never experienced before. They are terrific headlights if aligned correctly. I also notice the passenger headlight shines upwards at an angel to illuminate signs but not be a distraction for other drivers. It's weird.


----------



## lovei27 (Jul 13, 2014)

MilltekSportUSA said:


> quick pic of the new wheels: Neuspeed RSe12 19x9, ET40




how long till the a3 sedan exhaust options become available ?

love the wheels looks clean


----------



## JGreen76 (Aug 25, 2012)

Looks great!

Can we get a sound clip of the exhaust?


----------



## jrwamp (Mar 25, 2011)

MilltekSportUSA said:


> Hoping to have the sedan version available mid to end of September. I'll keep you posted


Thanks :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 26, 2014)

We finally got time to get our Stoptech Trophy kit installed yesterday. Getting ready for Audifest in a few weeks!


----------



## Golf R (May 24, 2012)

MilltekSportUSA said:


> quick pic of the new wheels: Neuspeed RSe12 19x9, ET40



Don't you mean RSe14's?


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 26, 2014)

Golf R said:


> Don't you mean RSe14's?


Yep, my bad.


----------



## trueunion (Apr 15, 2008)

Great Mods love the euro look. whats next mod lol


----------



## Golf R (May 24, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> Yep, my bad.


Whew, thought I was seeing things! Car looks great!


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 26, 2014)

trueunion said:


> Great Mods love the euro look. whats next mod lol



Just installed a Steinbauer piggy back tuning module. All plug and play. Easy to switch between stock and tuned. Did a before and after dyno. +45HP/48TQ. will post graphs later. Next up is going to be a flat bottom steering wheel with paddle shifters!


----------



## fundulz (Jul 9, 2012)

MilltekSportUSA said:


> Hoping to have the sedan version available mid to end of September. I'll keep you posted


Any availability for the 2015 S3's yet?


----------



## jimothy cricket (Jul 9, 2008)

One of my favorite parts about the new A3 is the rear end....and those 4" quad tips!!!!!


----------



## jasso86 (Sep 22, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> Just installed a Steinbauer piggy back tuning module. All plug and play. Easy to switch between stock and tuned. Did a before and after dyno. +45HP/48TQ. will post graphs later. Next up is going to be a flat bottom steering wheel with paddle shifters!


ammm... any reason for not using an APR TUNE?/? Gains are waaaaaaaay higher than that tuning box.


----------



## Bruticus (Aug 30, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Just installed a Steinbauer piggy back tuning module. *All plug and play. Easy to switch between stock and tuned.* Did a before and after dyno. +45HP/48TQ. will post graphs later. Next up is going to be a flat bottom steering wheel with paddle shifters!





jasso86 said:


> ammm... any reason for not using an APR TUNE?/? Gains are waaaaaaaay higher than that tuning box.


I think that explains it.


----------



## jasso86 (Sep 22, 2010)

Bruticus said:


> I think that explains it.


I could understand this from a common owner concerned about TD1 flag and warranty, not from a company that is into the performance business AND that has already modified the exhaust system. So no, your answer doesn't convince me.

Let's hear it from Milltek...

Regards,


----------



## lovei27 (Jul 13, 2014)

MilltekSportUSA said:


> Hoping to have the sedan version available mid to end of September. I'll keep you posted



is the a3 sedan resonated cat back system available yet ?

it's october almost eace:


----------



## Tony_S3 (Sep 9, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> We finally got time to get our Stoptech Trophy kit installed yesterday. Getting ready for Audifest in a few weeks!


Very nice. Probably the first mod that I will do to the car are the brakes. A couple of questions.. Did you do the rear brakes? and what model/part numbers were the rotors and calipers? I couldn't find anything in regards to S3 specific applications on their website  

Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## sevenVT (Aug 18, 2004)

lovei27 said:


> is the a3 sedan resonated cat back system available yet ?
> 
> it's october almost eace:


^^ this

Having a decent exhaust option on the market is the only thing keeping me from pulling the trigger on a number of mods I have sitting in my garage already...


----------



## JGreen76 (Aug 25, 2012)

Bruticus said:


> I think that explains it.


I think the fact that they both make exhaust components explains it more. Their business relationship would not be mutually beneficial. Although it would be awesome for us.


----------



## lovei27 (Jul 13, 2014)

sevenVT said:


> ^^ this
> 
> Having a decent exhaust option on the market is the only thing keeping me from pulling the trigger on a number of mods I have sitting in my garage already...



hey mate , 
what are mods are you planning with the exhaust ? 
intake , air filter and tuning ?


----------

